

Entrepreneurs: Do One Thing Every Day That Scares You - feint
http://feint.me/articles/entrepreneurs-do-one-thing-every-day-that-scares-you

======
rorymarinich
_But whats more incredible about this is the change in attitude it has brought
about. I’m starting to see through the irrational fears that I have (and
everyone else does too) and doors are starting to get opened left and right._

Well said!

We are bound to the patterns we create in our own life. Everything we know and
do we fit into systems, so that we can understand and process the information
we've got. The problem with this is that while these patterns help us they
simultaneously _limit_ us, so that if we are not consciously aware of those
patterns we find it hard to escape them.

Look at anybody who's made anything worthwhile and you'll notice that they
always made it by consciously looking at what limited them and defying those
limits. I just read a series of interviews with Stanley Kubrick, the legendary
director of 2001 and The Shining; one thing that emerged every time he talked
about film was that there was no extraordinary leap of genius that led to his
masterpieces. He simply made sure to look at what he was limiting himself to
and then, time and time again, do things that forced him into new areas.

This isn't just advice for entrepreneurs. It's advice for anybody who wants to
truly appreciate what life's capable of, experience the truly sublime moments
that make all the other moments worth it. (But I guess the difference is that
entrepreneurs, and all makers, really, are striving to create new things which
will help other people break out of their own patterns. And what a joyful
career that is!)

------
cryptoz
"But trust me on the sunscreen."

------
warbee
Still getting started, something that I had always "ignored" (not necessarily
scared me) was using my own day-job money to hire someone. I always figured,
"make a logo? Sure, I can do that." As an aspiring hacker, I was always
certain I could learn that skill enough to do something productive.

Then I hit a brickwall in my current project. I found a problem that I could
not overcome with internet savvy-ness. The only solution I could come up with
was to try and hire someone to do it.

Needless to say--and saving the learnings from my experience into a different
post--it was a great experience, almost addictive. I just set up a contract
with one of the online freelance websites, and waited for the end result to
come in.

------
nodata
Okay.

# rm -rf /

